# Myxomatosis in Kent



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

A member has reported that there are a number of wild rabbits in the Leybourne area of Kent showing signs of myxomatosis.

No doubt our members are very much aware of the dangers of this dreadful disease, and the need to vaccinate on a six monthly basis. However , each month new rabbit owners join the association and the first alert service, so we would like to advise them to ensure that their bunnies vaccinations are up to date. The annual vaccination for Viral Haemorrhagic disease is just as important.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What is the procedure for reporting?
The reason I ask is that recently I was driving along a country road not far from where I live at around 11.30am and had to swerve to miss a rabbit who was sitting right in the middle of the road very huddled up and rough looking, his eyes seemed quite puffy. He didn't look too healthy. It was raining at the time which of course makes them look bedraggled but I would not have expected a healthy rabbit to sit in the road in the rain at midday. I didn't get out of my car as was worried about passing any illnesses on to my rabbits. They are fully vaccinated for Myxi and VHD but still didn't want to risk it.

Should I have reported this to somebody? Worrie now that there is something I should have done but didn't. Could you (or anyone) advise please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

lot of mixy here i have killed 4 this morning mixy is a slow painfull death


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Please send any reports to [email protected] and we'll send them out from there. Our Business Manager sends out First Alerts to members and I pass them on from there to various Yahoo groups and forums to ensure that as many rabbit owners as possible are informed.

A member of one of the other forums PMd me with this message just a few minutes ago.

>>Just had a message on Twitter to say there is also more - Between Ashford and Folkestone, Kent Junction 10-12 on M20, also on A20 same area<<

Thanks for your information too. I'll pass it on


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thank you. I sent an email to that address too with info


----------

